# First router



## Doug Summers (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm looking for a good first router, it needs to be able to tackle large and small jobs. Help


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

A plunger, still the best compromise: DW 621.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Agree with Pat
plunge in the 2 hp range can do most things.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Doug . I'm a Porter Cable guy for table routing and Festool for plunge routing but your going to hear a lot of people recommending the Bosch 1617


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yup. Bosch 1617 EVSPK 
(If anybody says 1617, this is the one they mean. There are other variations in the 1617 series. )

The EVSPK is a package deal with both a fixed and plunge base...the motor unit just pops out and installs in the other base. The 'PK' part refers to the package deal.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Doug Summers said:


> I'm looking for a good first router, it needs to be able to tackle large and small jobs. Help


Bosch 1617VSRPK...
Customer Service is one of the best in industry...
and there is nothing wrong w/ reconditioned...

Factory Reconditioned Bosch 1617EVSPK-RT 12 Amp 2.25 HP Combination Plunge and Fixed-Base Router Kit


----------



## Doug Summers (Jul 20, 2015)

How much money will need to spend ballpark?


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Look at the link that Stick posted.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Doug, the 1617EVSPK is selling on Amazon for $219. There are some other items you would want with it; figure about $250. This combo kit is the one all others are based on.

And by the way, the 1617 has a straight switch and is rated at 2 hp. The 1617EVS is rated at 2.25 hp with a soft start/variable speed control built in. The PK means it is a combo kit with both the fixed base for table mounting and a plunge base for free hand work.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Doug Summers said:


> How much money will need to spend ballpark?


according to the link I posted..
164$... free shipping and no taxes...
the router should last you several decades and you get both fixed and plunge bases...
it's a work horse...

click on the link...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Doug.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Bosch 1617 EVSPK. There are other good to OK routers, but the Bosch has earned all this praise because it is such a reliable workhorse.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Bosch 1617 EVSPK. There are other good to OK routers, but the Bosch has earned all this praise because it is such a reliable workhorse.


ditto...


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Doug, CPO Outlets is selling the Bosch 1617EVSPK combo (the one everyone is recommending) reconditioned for $164.00. Their new price is $219.00. This is the one that comes with both bases.

I just bought a new 1617EVS in a different package from CPO that has both the fixed base and a dedicated table-mounted base with some limited above-table adjustment capability.

Welcome to the forum, by the way.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That's the (latest) one I bought, Chuck, and now I'm kicking myself for not buying the EVSPK package. I had just figured on using it as a permanently table mounted unit, but damn it's a nice machine...quite a bit lighter than my Bosch 1619 plunge. I'm guessing I'll be picking up the plunge _base_ at retail...

On the other hand, I could just buy a whole 'nuther 1617EVSPK, just in case you know!


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah, I'm eying that plunge base, too. For a hundred bucks I could get rid of the PC 7529 that I don't use much.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> On the other hand, I could just buy a whole 'nuther 1617EVSPK, just in case you know!


now yur cooking...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Yes, Dear, I know. But Stick said I _needed_ it."


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

put her on the phone..
afterwards she'll buy ya at least a another for a spare..


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dan, I almost "Did a Cricket" over that line. :jester:

(Spew a beverage all over the keyboard and desk)


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> put her on the phone..
> afterwards she'll buy ya at least a another for a spare..


What are you wearing . . . Stick from router forums?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ratbob said:


> What are you wearing . . . Stick from router forums?


If I told ya you guys would climb on me for a TMI posting...
we have others here to do that...


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Mike said:


> Dan, I almost "Did a Cricket" over that line. :jester:
> 
> (Spew a beverage all over the keyboard and desk)


Y'all do that to me often! :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike said:


> Dan, I almost "Did a Cricket" over that line. :jester:
> 
> (Spew a beverage all over the keyboard and desk)


What happened to *SNORK*???...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I got my knuckles rapped for snorking at the dining table...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I got my knuckles rapped for snorking at the dining table...


that was dumb...
the SNORKING part that is...
way too messy....
should of a HS along w/ the knuckles...


----------

